
I’m an E.R. Doctor in New York. None of Us Will Ever Be the Same - astronaut_x
https://dnyuz.com/2020/04/14/im-an-e-r-doctor-in-new-york-none-of-us-will-ever-be-the-same/
======
fzeroracer
I have friends that are doctors or soon-to-be doctors. Some of the stuff I've
heard from them as well as regional outlets always end up being horrifying and
it doesn't help when we see downplaying of the issues coming from both the
government and the mainstream media.

With profits on the line, I guess it was to be expected. At the same time, I
feel like this is going to be a watershed moment for our healthcare system.
The average person may forget about it in due time, but the medical community
watching their coworkers die and make life or death decisions due to shortages
won't.

~~~
WalterBright
Before blaming shortages on profits, read this:

[https://www.latimes.com/california/story/2020-03-27/coronavi...](https://www.latimes.com/california/story/2020-03-27/coronavirus-
california-mobile-hospitals-ventilators)

~~~
fzeroracer
That doesn't really disprove my point though, does it? We run our cities and
governments like businesses whose goal is to bring down costs as much as
possible.

Getting rid of emergency prep makes the most sense from that perspective
because you're hedging your bets on not needing it. It's the exact same thing
corporations do when they don't proactively fix security vulnerabilities
because they're hedging their bets that the cost of the problem will be less
than the cost to prepare.

We're going to have this problem as long as we demand taxes to be as low as
possible.

~~~
RaceWon
> Getting rid of emergency prep makes the most sense from that perspective
> because you're hedging your bets on not needing it. ... > We're going to
> have this problem as long as we demand taxes to be as low as possible

The USA has enough nukes to destroy the Planet. We have enough Servers to copy
everything transmitted. But we don't enough paper masks even though a Bio
Attack is eminently possible (always has been) and certainly much more so in a
post 9 11 America. I would submit for your consideration that giving more
money to those so blissfully uninterested in protecting those under their
watch is not the solution you imply it would be.

------
DrScump
What is this site? This article is an uncredited rip of this NY Times article
submitted earlier:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22872494](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22872494)

The site has no contact info that I can see.

~~~
astronaut_x
You are right. I found the link on reddit and there was no indication that the
whole article was copied from the NY Times, so I decided to share it.

[https://old.reddit.com/r/China_Flu/comments/g1kszp/im_an_er_...](https://old.reddit.com/r/China_Flu/comments/g1kszp/im_an_er_doctor_in_new_york_none_of_us_will_ever/)

~~~
DrScump
Does the NY Times license you to "share" their content?

~~~
nate_meurer
What sort of "license" do you propose GP should try to get before posting a
link on an internet forum?

~~~
DrScump
Do you seriously not understand the difference between posting a _link_ to
content and _copying copyrighted content wholesale and reposting it verbatim_
, amd (initially) without credit?

------
tandr
I would like to share [1] that my daughter brought to me yesterday as her
reading assignment. It brings some of the points that society will face once
the most terrible part of the pandemic is over.

[1]
[https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/covid-19s-...](https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/covid-19s-psychosocial-
impacts/)

~~~
Waterluvian
Thanks for sharing that.

I work from home, my wife is a full time mom. My kids aren't school age yet.
Practically speaking the pandemic has had almost no effect on our daily lives.

But the article reminded me how when I go out to get groceries, it all comes
rushing into focus. The world is unlike anything I've ever experienced. It's
like aliens have transported us all to their close representation of Earth. Or
if an American was kidnapped and wakes up in Canada. You recognize everything
but it's just... Not quite right.

That subtle wrongness is slowly taking a toll. I have a small cry in the
parking lot after I've successfully navigated the grocery store and can
finally let my guard down.

It reminds me of "homesickness". A condition I've had a few times. I'm thrust
into a different city or country because of a new internship or an award +
conference trip. Both of which ended incredibly poorly and in both cases I
abruptly went home and instantly got better. But I am home right now so I'm
not sure where to go.

I keep telling my wife, "it's starting to feel normalized." I'm still not sure
if that's a good thing or not.

